# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Εξαφανίστηκε η απάντηση.

## mgerom

Εβαλα μια απάντηση με παράθεση  στο θέμα "κοκκινο καναρίνι" και έχει χαθεί καθώς και ένα μέρος της ερώτησης που χρησιμοποίησα ώς κείμενο παράθεσης.
Οταν πάω να επεξεργαστώ την απάντηση την βλέπω κανονικά.Επείσης όταν την ανεβάζω την βλέπω μια χαρά. Οταν ξαναμπαίνω στην σελίδα δεν υπάρχει ,έχει εξαφανισθεί.

----------


## jk21

μακη νομιζω τωρα ειναι ενταξει.κατεβασα μια σειρα το συνδεσμο και επιασε.δεν εβλεπα κατι αλλο λαθος (ουτε αυτο φαινοταν για λαθος ) αλλα δοκιμασα και επιασε.αν δεις κατι να λειπει μας ξαναλες

----------


## xXx

το τροποποίησα και εγώ επειδή μου έκανε ότι και στον Μάκη. Απλά Μάκη φαίνεται σαν απλή απάντηση πλέον η δική σου και όχι σαν παράθεση

----------


## vagelis76

Εξαφανίστηκε και εμένα το μισό και ίσως παραπάνω ποστ στο παρακάτω θέμα...
*Κι άλλο σπασμένο φτερό-αντιβίωση...* έχω προσπαθήσει επανηλλημένως να το διορθώσω αλλά πάλι χάνεται.
Πατώντας επεξεργασία μου εμφανίζεται κανονικά,πατάω αποθήκευση και το βλέπω οκ,όταν ξαναμπώ στο φορουμ είναι πάλι χαμένο  ::  :Anim 45:  :Anim 45:

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειναι οκ βαγγελη....ελπιζω και μεχρι να την δεις...

----------


## vagelis76

*οκ την είδα(προς το παρόν)*

*Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Για να μην ανοίγω άλλο θέμα συνεχίζω εδώ

Παιδιά στο κάτω μέρος του φόρουμ είχα δει κάποια στιγμή να εμφανίζονται ποια μέλη έχουν γενέθλια.Τώρα όχι εκτός και αν κάνω λάθος η ήταν η ιδέα μου.Καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει
Επίσης στο προφίλ μου λέει ότι δεν είμαι μέλος καμίας ομάδας παρότι είμαι σε όλες τις υπάρχουσες οι οποίες φαίνονται ακριβώς από πάνω.


.Ευχαριστώ. :Love0030:

----------


## vagelis76

Είναι βάσανο τελικά παίδες αυτό, να εξαφανίζεται η απάντηση και να μη μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη...
Και εδώ εξαφανίστηκε..
* ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΑΤΑ*
την βλέπω κατα την επεξεργασία που κάνω και μετά από λίγο εξαφανίζεται πάλι...

----------


## jk21

βαγγελη εκανα μια ανωδυνη τροποποιηση που ειχε σχεση με την παρενθεση και την αποσταση των γραμματων απο αυτη και μαλλον επιασε γιατι εκανα 3 ανανεωσεις και δεν το κοβει πια.σου εχω στειλει ηδη πμ .το κακο ειναι οτι μαλλον βιαστηκα λιγο ,σου εξηγω εκει.προσπαθουμε ηδη να βρουμε τι φταιει τεχνικα

----------

